# Why is gaining weight so damn sexy?



## Markt (Apr 29, 2007)

Hi Everyone...

I have a new friend who is trying to understand what it is about her gaining a few lbs that is so sexy to me and other FA's...
I've tried to put it into words a few times for her. Would love to hear what everyone here has to say about it. 

For the FA's, what is it about seeing (and feeling) the physical differences as a woman gains that is so damn erotic? 

And especially for the bbw's , how would you describe the benefits or fun feelings of filling out? 

Maybe I'm just 'too close' to the topic -- I'm finding it more difficult than I thought to get beyond describing 'lushness and softness and comforting...'.

Thanks and appreciation in advance,
mark


----------



## Chimpi (Apr 29, 2007)

I suppose it is very hard to explain.
Personally, I find a very large stomach, very large breasts, very large thighs, a very large ass, very large arms, a very plump and round face, some nice defining 'cankles' all very attractive. I cannot explain that attraction, I just know it is mine, and that it is there. It is very comforting to actually lie within a fat womans body and enjoy all the curves, the deep "watery" feeling of some jiggly fat, the soft and smooth feeling of fat skin, the pure bliss of rolls upon rolls upon rolls.

More specifically, gaining weight, in my own personal vision, is sexy and erotic because it is leading up to a higher weight, which of course means added fat, larger rolls, a larger stomach, all of the many fine 'benefits' of a larger body. That is, of course, my personal preference on that.

I am aware that it is possible to be attracted to weight gain specifically, but not very super sized women (or men, for that matter). Anything is possible. 

But I think if you were to just elaborate on why it is "comfortable" to you, that might help her understand better. You may quote me directly, or use some of what I have stated in reference (or what others will/may respond with to your thread as well), but ultimately, you have to understand yourself in order to explain to her what it is about gaining weight and a large body so sexy to _yourself_.
:bow:


----------



## Wagimawr (Apr 29, 2007)

It's also perfectly acceptable to say, "you know, I have no idea. It just is/I just do.


----------



## philosobear (Apr 29, 2007)

If I could put it into words, it would be too abstract to be sexy...


----------



## Accept (Apr 29, 2007)

For me, a chubby girl is the epitome of womanhood. A soft, slightly rounded face with a cute double chin, pudgy arms, a poofy tummy, a big, jutting butt, etc. are things I find extremely womanly and stimulating to be around!

How does the gaining weight thing play into that? Well, imagine it like what diet companies do with before/after shots, but in reverse. With thin girls, from a purely physical standpoint, the scenery looks mundane, boring, and a bit uncomfortable. Add fifty pounds to her, and suddenly she's got a big smile, a bounce in her step, a glowing aura radiating from her at all times, the outline of a golden halo behind her head, and a choir heralding her appearance.

From there, you can take that same pattern that yields such positive feedback and apply it to things that really have nothing directy to do with a girl's weight, like sex! How awesome (and easy) is it to augment the extacy of making love with the idea of your lady blossoming (in the "before/after" sense above) even further?

Perhaps the whole "before/after" thing is just my way of perceiving it, but it's weird how it applies even to girls other than Kerry, because that perception doesn't rely at all on sexuality! (As I mentioned above, I think the relationship between sexuality and that perception is merely that sexuality can be easily augmented with that perception.) In the same way that one might compliment a female friend on a new pretty hairdo or a great new job, I feel like complimenting female friends who happen to gain weight! In my mind, I subconsciously think "Wow, look how much happier and confident and full of life she is! Good for her!" ... even though I'm sure such a notion is based on nothing more than a permanent correlation that seems to have embedded itself in my head.


----------



## ClashCityRocker (Apr 29, 2007)

i don't ask why donald duck wears no pants but wraps a towel around his waist outta the shower, how donatello became smarter than the other ninja turtles or how tom ALWAYS heals up in like 1 second after Jerry puts a hurtin' on him, and i'm not about to ask WHY weight gain, the sexiest thing known to man, is such.


----------



## MadeFA (Apr 29, 2007)

you know what, I have no clue... and I do not want to examine it either because it is probably some thing that is related to wether or not I was hugged enough or too much as a child, I fucking hate psychology, I'm happy and don't need to know why.


----------



## Blackjack (Apr 29, 2007)

Wagimawr said:


> It's also perfectly acceptable to say, "you know, I have no idea. It just is/I just do.



But seriously now... why do you like Apple Jacks? They don't taste like apple.


----------



## Fish (Apr 30, 2007)

I gotta agree with you, MadeFA. Anytime I've been curious enough to think about WHY I like what I like, it gets weird and psychological and I usually regret wondering.

I'm also of the mind that folks who drool over the standard, Sports Illustrated Swimsuit model-types are never asked to explain why THEY like what they like, so I don't feel obligated to do so either.


----------



## LillyBBBW (Apr 30, 2007)

The same reason I like to watch the cherry blossoms bloom and grass spring up in Springtime. It's like a beautiful living thing being nurtured eventually blossoming and become more lush and luxurient with color and texture, each year different than the last. It never gets old.


----------



## Fish (Apr 30, 2007)

Oooooor... you could explain it like Lilly just did which was awesome and perfect. lol


----------



## Webmaster (Apr 30, 2007)

Markt said:


> Hi Everyone...
> 
> I have a new friend who is trying to understand what it is about her gaining a few lbs that is so sexy to me and other FA's...



I don't think you can explain that in rational terms. It just grabs you. It must be an instinctive, instant primal response. We are simply wired that way.


----------



## BothGunsBlazing (Apr 30, 2007)

I just like it because I like it .. but whenever confronted by some one who doesn't quite understand I go with the 

99.999% of men love boobs & fat women = boob all over.


----------



## Blackjack (Apr 30, 2007)

BothGunsBlazing said:


> I just like it because I like it .. but whenever confronted by some one who doesn't quite understand I go with the
> 
> 99.999% of men love boobs & fat women = boob all over.



I believe that homosexual males make up more than 0.001% of the population. Not that they can't love boob, but I figure it's less likely.

Also, there's the guys who prefer a girl with the body of a ten-year-old boy. I don't think it's probable that they like boob.

The majority do, though.


----------



## BothGunsBlazing (Apr 30, 2007)

Blackjack said:


> I believe that homosexual males make up more than 0.001% of the population. Not that they can't love boob, but I figure it's less likely.
> 
> Also, there's the guys who prefer a girl with the body of a ten-year-old boy. I don't think it's probable that they like boob.
> 
> The majority do, though.



oh yeah, well, I was thinking. Homosexual males .. love .. moobs and all. still boobage.  we'll go with that. 

I forgot to say I never had to explain to a homosexual male my love of big women because they're a bit more open minded usually in that regard. Fat chicks and gay men are like peas n' carrots


----------



## Blackjack (Apr 30, 2007)

BothGunsBlazing said:


> Homosexual males .. love .. moobs and all.



Not all of them. I'd actually expect that not many of them have that much love for moobs.


----------



## Scott M (May 1, 2007)

The people I work with know I like big girls, and every once and a while they ask about it. Today one of them pointed out a skinny skinny girl and asked if I didn't think she was hot. Now this girl looked like she'd been drawn with a straightedge, she had no curves at all, anywhere, but she was sorta cute facewise. I gave him the first answer that came to mind: "She has a pretty face, but... it would be nice if there was more of her." 

I was especially proud of flipping around the "pretty face" brush-off and using it for good instead of evil.


----------



## Red (May 1, 2007)

Because it makes you hyper aware of your (or some other lucky buggers) body, and in all honesty, how the hell can that NOT be sexy


----------



## faintn (May 1, 2007)

I too have always wondered why weight gain is such a turn-on for me - I think it must be genetically hardwired. After a lifetime of discovering and enjoying my preferences, I just wallow in it now.

Last weekend my wife informed me that she had gained another 5 lbs., up to 283. She is 5 ' 3" tall with a large part of her weight concentrated in a perfectly round, hanging belly. She's been as big as 320 in the past. She understands how gaining weight is such a turn-on for me, and she loves to turn me on. She told me this while we were taking a bath together in our oversized tub. I held her big belly in my hands and manipulated it - turned it over and around, squished it this way and that. I love to bury my face in it. Needless to say, we made love many, many times after she told me this sexy revelation. I love watching her belly juggle when she walks.

My two previous wives have gained lots of weight. My first wife went from 120 to 250 over a period of about seven years, which delighted me to no end. She was more bottom-heavy, with big heavy thighs padded with lots of cellulite and a big round bottom; I loved seeing her try to wiggle into last year's bathing suit. But she had more trouble understanding how weight gain could be sexy to me. My current wife loves to "feed" my sexual desires, which pleases me to no end.


----------



## krystalltuerme (May 1, 2007)

Scott M said:


> The people I work with know I like big girls, and every once and a while they ask about it. Today one of them pointed out a skinny skinny girl and asked if I didn't think she was hot. Now this girl looked like she'd been drawn with a straightedge, she had no curves at all, anywhere, but she was sorta cute facewise. I gave him the first answer that came to mind: "She has a pretty face, but... it would be nice if there was more of her."
> 
> I was especially proud of flipping around the "pretty face" brush-off and using it for good instead of evil.



This appeals greatly to my sense of irony.


----------



## FatAndProud (May 2, 2007)

*waits for picture of Geoduck* :wubu:


----------



## imfree (May 2, 2007)

LillyBBBW said:


> The same reason I like to watch the cherry blossoms bloom and grass spring up in Springtime. It's like a beautiful living thing being nurtured eventually blossoming and become more lush and luxurient with color and texture, each year different than the last. It never gets old.


 Amen, Lilly!!! It is awesome to watch living things flourish and
become more luxurious to the touch! It never DOES get old.


----------



## Jay West Coast (May 2, 2007)

Accept said:


> For me, a chubby girl is the epitome of womanhood. A soft, slightly rounded face with a cute double chin, pudgy arms, a poofy tummy, a big, jutting butt, etc. are things I find extremely womanly and stimulating to be around!
> 
> How does the gaining weight thing play into that? Well, imagine it like what diet companies do with before/after shots, but in reverse. With thin girls, from a purely physical standpoint, the scenery looks mundane, boring, and a bit uncomfortable. Add fifty pounds to her, and suddenly she's got a big smile, a bounce in her step, a glowing aura radiating from her at all times, the outline of a golden halo behind her head, and a choir heralding her appearance.
> 
> ...


 

I think this is a great way of explaining it. I may not always be the biggest weight gain advocate, but there is a certain before/after effect that is nice. Or as Justin explained: I love fat, so why would I be bummed if there was _more_ of it? 

But along with Stan, I really sincerely feel like complimenting women if they've gained weight. They DO look good, so it feels like you ought to let them know. But, obviously most women aren't keen yet to "you look FABULOUS! Have you gained weight?" so I usually stick to a generic "you look really good." 

View attachment BizarroWeight.jpg


----------



## liz (di-va) (May 2, 2007)

Fish said:


> I'm also of the mind that folks who drool over the standard, Sports Illustrated Swimsuit model-types are never asked to explain why THEY like what they like, so I don't feel obligated to do so either.


yeah! 



BothGunsBlazing said:


> Fat chicks and gay men are like peas n' carrots


yeah! dunno what you mean, but I think you're right!



Scott M said:


> "She has a pretty face, but... it would be nice if there was more of her." I was especially proud of flipping around the "pretty face" brush-off and using it for good instead of evil.


yeah! pure pleasure, turning the "such a pretty face" axiom on its ass.

now I go watch cherry blossoms bloom!


----------



## Forgotten_Futures (May 2, 2007)

There's actuall a few different approaches to this question.

I came to start surfing these kinds of sites (intially found my pleasure at the late Stuffed Online) after spending some time trying to scientifically answer why I seemed to be interested in chunkier women. And I found an answer too!

In the VERY old days, back in the age of cave men, food wasn't in nearly as good supply as it is now. When you had an abundance, you ate. Men kept themselves lean so they could excel at hunting, but women were not only allowed but encouraged to get some extra pounds on them. Not too many, mind you (and this is the biggest reason I think that I'm attracted spefically to plump women); too much fat was as much a detriment as too little, as it tended to impede movement and make the woman tire much more easily. Likewise, too little made her less likely to live through a period of scarcity, which was especially bad if she was with child, as survival came down to two major things: food, and childbearing. So it's patterned into us through heredity that women with some meat on their bones make for more successful sexual partners, as not only are they set to be more likely to live if food should become scarce (not that it should in these days) but women with wider hips (a common side effect of extra pounds) are traditionally better for bearing children in the first place.

From a non-scientific standpoint... I don't know about other guys, but I see it as a visible, lasting sign of indulgence. While genetics may well be the cause, or an aid, a lot of women are still heavier because they eat more than their bodies need. In this day, that's easier to do than it ever has been, with fast food, chemical processing, junk, snacks, etc. So a woman gaining weight sort of broadcasts: "I've been eating more than I should." Very sexy. Likewise, an already heavy woman seems to say that they eat or have been eating more than they should. Considering a subset of my interest as an FA is directly related to eating and, particularly, overeating and indulgence, you can see why I view it this way.

Likewise, I like a woman with some squish and jiggle to her, especially around the middle, hips/butt, and legs. Seeing women with toned or bulging muscle is a strong turn off, in most cases, though I do tend to appreciate a degree of athleticism. The soft and chunky, yet active type, almost analogous to the "cave-man era" ideal woman, would suit me well. Boney women are even worse. Excepting collar bone, hands, and face. I don't much like me fat faces, hands, or necks...


----------



## pickleman357 (May 3, 2007)

People like it when they get more of a good thing.

Like...
Getting a raise!
Getting a pool in the backyard or an add on to the house

You had a good thing, and now there's more of it. Why wouldn't you be happier?


----------



## Chubbyadmirer86 (May 15, 2007)

I personally don't care why I like curvier women. Knowing oneself is good when your dealing with emotional problems, but when it comes to sexual preference its not worth the effort. Besides, too much psychology takes all the fun out of life!


----------

